# Anyone here use SHOPIFY?



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

How do you like it? Would you make the same choice again? Is it a better option than PayPal? Does it integrate well? Thanks!


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

check my site. jimiyo.myshopify.com

it took me a day or so... cause i customized some things. but for beginning out.. its only 3% commission. you can use google checkout and paypal. and it has inventory control. 

they just added cell phone notifacation. how rad is that!??!?!??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

That is pretty nifty. I'm waiting for them to add some kind of coupon or certificate capability though.

So, what exactly is the advantage using shopify and paypal, instead of just paypal alone? All I can think of is the customization ability, otherwise...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jimiyo, I think you should check out BigCartel: http://bigcartel.com/home

They offer customization, and they don't take a percentage out of your sales. The customer's payment from PayPal goes directly into your account.

If you have less than 5 products, it's free.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So, what exactly is the advantage using shopify and paypal, instead of just paypal alone?


Using the PayPal shopping cart alone gives you a pretty unfriendly shopping interface. When a customer adds a t-shirt to their shopping cart, it opens a pop up window, which isn't great on the useability scale.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Using the PayPal shopping cart alone gives you a pretty unfriendly shopping interface. When a customer adds a t-shirt to their shopping cart, it opens a pop up window, which isn't great on the useability scale.


I believe Shopify is able to supress this function actually. Which is a nice touch.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

error426 said:


> I believe Shopify is able to supress this function actually. Which is a nice touch.


They surpress this function by only using a "text" header, no image. If you use a image in your header (of the PayPal cart) you will get the "pop up", unless, that image is hosted on a secure server.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmm... I'll be using DreamHost. Though this is really my designers area, I'm sure that would qualify then? Or do you mean secure as in SSL?

Though he'll probably figure something out, that's what he does.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DFras said:


> They surpress this function by only using a "text" header, no image. If you use a image in your header (of the PayPal cart) you will get the "pop up", unless, that image is hosted on a secure server.


Rodney was talking about the pop up shopping cart that opens in a new window, rather than the browser security warning that displays if you host a checkout image on an unsecure server.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Solmu said:


> Rodney was talking about the pop up shopping cart that opens in a new window, rather than the browser security warning that displays if you host a checkout image on an unsecure server.


Ahhh. I see.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

Rodney said:


> jimiyo, I think you should check out BigCartel: http://bigcartel.com/home
> 
> They offer customization, and they don't take a percentage out of your sales. The customer's payment from PayPal goes directly into your account.
> 
> If you have less than 5 products, it's free.


wow.... dang... i wish i had known... will check out... maybe migrate to them. $9.99 for platium membership aint bad.

THANKS!


----------



## MensTshirts (May 2, 2008)

I will be looking at both shopify and big cartel as an alternative to ebay uk. An ebay shop (i estimate) with 1000 products would cost £120 month and that could be expensive if nothing sells! I think having a few channels to sell your items beats having all your eggs in one basket. So am setting up Xcart shop as well.

Welcome to X-Cart store!


----------



## DublinDan (Apr 24, 2015)

This thread has been dead since 2008, but anyone got advice of Shopify they'd like to share ?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Never had experience with Shopify


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DublinDan said:


> This thread has been dead since 2008, but anyone got advice of Shopify they'd like to share ?


Dan, you should probably start a new thread.


----------



## CMullins (Nov 15, 2015)

what kind of rates are you looking at or charge fees for multiple orders?


----------

